# bicep imbalance (one bigger than other)



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

my right bicep is bigger than my left and i am looking for ways to match them up i am left handed and by my own admission most d/b lifts are started left first also because i work in a commercial workshop my left arm is used more than anything . there is no muscle difference anywhere else chest shoulders back just biceps and it looks like the outer head is less developed at the moment i have dropped straight bar work in favour of dumbells but the question is do i work the left side harder or the right side less ,


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Apparently it's quite normal to have this imbalance... I have a half inch difference between mine....

If there's a way of correcting it, I'd be interested as it sets my OCD off!! X x


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

agree with that was thinking of raising the dumbell on the smaller side by .5 kilo for a few weeks to see if it changes things rather than deload the other side


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah odd but my left which i my weak side is slightly bigger, mrs dont notice but i do


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

My left is a different shape to my right - the left seems more "peaked" than the right. I'm not sure if anyone other than me notices though


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

anyone who reads this is going to be stuck in front of the mirror for ages checking biceps


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I linefeed in a factory, carrying things around mostly with my right hand, and my right tris and bis are noticeably bigger. The insertion at the elbow end seems closer to the elbow by about half an inch on my right bi too. Although I think is from mixed grip on Deadlifts always having my right palm facing away, left facing the body. I really should change that up a bit.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Try using your other hand :tt2:


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Is it only your bicep that is bigger? What about the pecs or delts on that side?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

im sure a lot of people have a bicep imbalance,go check arnies biceps, when he was 20 the right was starting to out peak the left and by the time hes doing pumping iron that imbalance has increased till u can even see it clearly when hes doing those poses in the hills and u just see the silhouette of him (in the movie pumping iron),but noone really cares, and most lay people probably dont even notice

i would just say keep working them but focus on the weak side a bit more when doin bb curls.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

No one person is symetrical. I have a shoulder that drops more than the other !!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Iirc,start your curls with your weaker arm is one way to help correct a bicep imbalance,also,back against the wall barbell curls so you can't cheat with your weaker arm.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Need to know if he has any other imbalances.. My left pec and bicep is slightly bigger than my right as my spine is bent that way which makes that side stronger.. Can be sorted easily enough in most cases.

If its only your bicep it could just be genetics or through training but if it's more than one muscle group on the same side then get it checked.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

the problem has come down to twisting when curling ie the whole torso twisting to the weaker side picked up by a guy in the gym who very kindly filmed it on his i phone i had no idea this was happening as the twist was not excessive. so for the moment i have reverted to the preacher machine and excersizes where the torso is locked while i strenghen my core muscles it was suggested as well that i try to twist in the opposite direction to counteract . i did read some stuff from vince gironda which is why he preffered the drag curl and also as stated by luther 1 againt the wall curls


----------

